# Need to RUN and INSTALL heritrix



## lled (May 1, 2010)

im a beginner :stud and i need some help,  i did this part of the manual  
http://crawler.archive.org/articles/user_manual/install.html


```
For installation on Linux get the file heritrix-?.?.?.tar.gz (where ?.?.? is the most recent version number).

The packaged binary comes largely ready to run. Once downloaded it can be untarred into the desired directory.

  % tar xfz heritrix-?.?.?.tar.gz
```
all this in the part of obtaining and running heritrix but im working on this...


```
To run Heritrix, first do the following:

  % export HERITRIX_HOME=/PATH/TO/BUILT/HERITRIX

...where $HERITRIX_HOME is the location of your untarred heritrix.?.?.?.tar.gz.

Next run:

  % cd $HERITRIX_HOME
  % chmod u+x $HERITRIX_HOME/bin/heritrix
  % $HERITRIX_HOME/bin/heritrix --help

This should give you usage output like the following:

  Usage: heritrix --help
  Usage: heritrix --nowui ORDER.XML
  Usage: heritrix [--port=#] [--run] [--bind=IP,IP...] --admin=LOGIN:PASSWORD \
      [ORDER.XML]
  Usage: heritrix [--port=#] --selftest[=TESTNAME]
  Version: @VERSION@
  Options:
```

i have no results  (command not found)... already used the chmod comand .. but i cannot get usage of the help output ..   what is missing :\

i installed Diablo Latte JRE 1.6.0-7  	FreeBSD 7.x/amd64

i supose that i need get the usage output to know that my heritrix is running...


----------



## lled (May 1, 2010)

is installed and working  

was a bash problem .. 

i installed from ports.


----------

